# CWM Nandroid



## OptimusI (Nov 1, 2012)

Since I've seen a few mentions of Nandroid backup problems I thought a new thread might be good. It seems that most people have had little to no success with Nandroid. I myself have had about a 50% success rate with backups until now. I just swapped my sd card to a 32GB U1 class card and was able to do a backup that not only completed successfully but quickly. My previous card was a 16GB class 2. I am wondering what cards others have and what their success rates are. I will do a couple more backups tomorrow and see how they fare but I am hopeful that this may be the answer...


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

The original microSD card I had would give less than 25% success rate of Nandroids... when I swapped it with a 16GB Class 4 card (from my old Incredible 2) I never had a problem anymore, 100% success in backup and restoration of Nandroids.


----------



## OptimusI (Nov 1, 2012)

Well the first time was successful and fast and the next two were failures. The annoying thing is that I can't figure out why...


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, to be completely honest I only backed up and restored once, and it went off without a hitch... backed up once right after rooting before changing anything and restored once right before returning it to Verizon for a warranty replacement.

CWM Nandroid backups have always been less than reliable with this device, and since I don't have one anymore I gave up trying.


----------

